# Nice looking peacock



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just picked this guy up.
Can anyone ID him?
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_100003085093705_260319_606521251_n.jpg?dl=1
opcorn:


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just picked this guy up.
Can anyone ID him?
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_100003085093705_260319_606521251_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Try and grab a profile view, might help. My best guess is a aulonocara lwanda. Also how big is he? Long fins and a lot of color depending on size can indicate hormoning. I'm sure the experts can chime in and give you a better idea.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

He's only 2"
I'll try n get a better pic.. It's hard cause he's always moving!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess it could be Aulonocara sp. lwanda.
Those do colour up early. But those fins at 2", prob hormoned and could still be a lot of different Aulonocaras and kind of has rather a lot of yellow and not as much blue as my Aulonocara sp. lwanda showed but then its me who could have bought the misslabled ones. So hard with Aulonocara, so many are hybrid.
Yep a side photo would help.
Hard to tell the exact shape of body and fins in that shot.

All the best James


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah thats why i said best guess, I agree on the yellow, and assumed with the fins it was hormoned, but I hate to make assumptions without knowing size. And body shape from this angle looks a little off but eh thats why you guys are the pros!


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's another pic..
As you can see hes not as colorful with the rest of the cichlids in there..
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...4_100003085093705_262270_689502712_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He is just one of the so called "Red" line bred or line mixed peacocks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just kind of hard to tell right now. I am not sure if he is hormoned or not. I think the light and angle on the first pic makes it looks like it might be because that is what I thought at first. After seeing the second pic I am not sure it has been hormoned. I have a 1.5" red shoulder that already has very pointed anal/dorsal fins and showing some red and a hint of blue on the lips and I know he wasn't hormoned. Just hard to say as I have noticed a TON of hormoned fish in my area lately. Doesn't appear to be a problem going away anytime soon.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> He is just one of the so called "Red" line bred or line mixed peacocks.


I'd agree with this, Hormoned German/Ruby Red peacock.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

How about this guy?
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...3705_263336_607415186_n.jpg?dl=1
Thanks guys!


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

How about this guy?
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...0_100003085093705_263336_607415186_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

^idk if you guys can tell but he is pure white on top..
Like 50/50 pattern.. I've never seen it b4..


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Hormoned s. fryeri maleri island (iceberg) or hybrid s. fryeri. Picture is kind of tough to tell


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Wildfire32 said:


> ^idk if you guys can tell but he is pure white on top..
> Like 50/50 pattern.. I've never seen it b4..


Yes, stores have had hormoned Fryeri X Copadichromis hybrids in recent years. They look freaky, at least when hormoned and small.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wildfire32 said:


> How about this guy?
> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...0_100003085093705_263336_607415186_n.jpg?dl=1


Can you take a pic without the flash? The flash really makes the eyes and top appear more white than it probably is in reality.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

So would these guys typically lose color as they mature?


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

[/quote]Can you take a pic without the flash? The flash really makes the eyes and top appear more white than it probably is in reality.[/quote]

I will try right now...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you take a pic without the flash? The flash really makes the eyes and top appear more white than it probably is in reality.[/quote]

I will try right now...[/quote] :thumb:


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally here's one!
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._100003085093705_264541_1217458496_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a Scieanochromis fryeri. I can't tell whether it is hormoned or not, as I've had some that colourful at a young age naturally.... having said that, it is rare, and only one fish out of a tank would be like that. If all the fish were like that when you picked it up, they were hormoned.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

So Could this be a hybrid peacock/electric blue?


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

Apperently there were 3 of these.. The guy it the lfs said he kept the other 2
and I had to grab this one


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think it is a hybrid, but if the LFS owner already picked out two, they were hormoned.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've never even heard of hormoning being a problem till I started looking around this site..!
With that said what can you expect from these types of fish? As they mature


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wildfire32 said:


> I've never even heard of hormoning being a problem till I started looking around this site..!
> With that said what can you expect from these types of fish? As they mature


They can be aggressive towards more docile peacocks. They really need to be kept in a 6' tank. They are very pretty and have a very large appetite. They will readily breed with female aulonocara females.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have read around and some say they would lose color?
I would believe its all how I feed them and so on but I'm no expert
That's why we have you guys! Ha thanks for the help


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wildfire32 said:


> I have read around and some say they would lose color?
> I would believe its all how I feed them and so on but I'm no expert
> That's why we have you guys! Ha thanks for the help


NLS will be fine. If it starts to lose color it was either hormoned or because of a dominance issue.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I was asking about color assuming he was hormoned? 
Like I said the guy at the shop said he kept the other two.
But there were no more electric blues at all..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wildfire32 said:


> Well I was asking about color assuming he was hormoned?
> Like I said the guy at the shop said he kept the other two.
> But there were no more electric blues at all..


Are you sure he is only 2"? If you are...then he has been hormoned for sure.


----------



## groahjc (Mar 22, 2011)

Wildfire32 said:


> Well I was asking about color assuming he was hormoned?
> Like I said the guy at the shop said he kept the other two.
> But there were no more electric blues at all..


Wildfire, assuming they are hormoned they will lose their color, some may even end up being females. Males may have abnormally dark coloration after the hormones wear off. This is all of course assuming they are hormoned. I had this happen to me, a reliable local fish store sold me a 4 inch S. fryeri ended up being hormoned turned out to be a female. So you can never really know :/


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

looks exactly like my new guy. check out aulonocara (red top) in profiles


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea I guess all I can do now is hope for the best!
Thanks ppl :thumb:


----------

